# Update - Moving forward



## Unsure2621 (Mar 23, 2012)

So I thought I would pop on and give an update on how I have been doing. Some of you may remember my story. I separated from my husband in January - or he separated from me rather. Found out about his "soulmate" after he left and we divorced in July. I pushed it through pretty quickly after trying everything that I could to save the marriage. I wasn't willing to wait around for him to get his head out of his ass.

So fast forward to today. Things are really looking up for my daughter and I. I closed on my brand new home in September. I started my Master's degree and accepted another excellent job offer a few weeks ago. I'm not dating yet. I'm just not even close to being ready. I'm not a casual relationship type of gal and after a 14 year relationship I need some time to heal and get grounded. I still have days of sadness but every day has gotten so much better. I keep pushing forward and building a new reality for myself. And at 32, I am positive great things are still to come.

As for him??? You other BS's will appreciate this.

He is still with his tramp - the soulmate - and has moved 2.5 hours away to be with her. He lives in a motel room at one of the haunted locations he used to investigate. He moved in to the motel when he could no longer afford the trailer/love nest he was renting from a friend. Now mind you the motel room is actually quite a step up for him - his first choice was a pop-up camper that he wanted to rent from a friend and live in her backyard. Ahh living the life!

He is also covered if cheap fake jewelry which I haven't quite figured out yet. Bizarre.


----------



## Highway run (Oct 22, 2012)

It sounds like things are going wonderfully for you. That is good. Tragic to hear of your former husbands misfortunes and bad luck.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Although divorce is very hurtful and a real life changer...it's wonderful to hear how others made it through the fire to the other side.

Keep on walking forward. It's sounds like your husbands Karma is catching up to him.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Good on you OP, sounds like you have really got a great future ahead of you. 
Early 30's is a fantastic age, so much to look forward to


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Unsure. Nice to hear your update. Sounds like you are making a great new life for you and your daughter.

Sorry to hear of the Exs misfortune!!!!! NOT!!!

Well done
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Holland said:


> Good on you OP, sounds like you have really got a great future ahead of you.
> Early 30's is a fantastic age, so much to look forward to


Yes, early 30s are a great time in life!!!!  

Glad to hear you are doing so well and that your ex...well....has to deal with the consequences of his choices


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good to hear you are doing well... to bad so sad about the exs life style change


----------

